# Happy Birthday Dickwad



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2009)

We all know he would have started tooting his own horn so here it goes:


Happy Birthday Doug

Oh and try to avoid tooting your own horn.  :smash: :lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Steeze!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 28, 2009)

> August 6, 1996
> 
> My name is Doug Sxxxxxx and I am new to this skiing list. I am 17 years old and live in Allentown Pennsylvania. I have a season pass at Blue mountain ski area which is 17 miles from where I live. I also ski Vermont and New York a few times a year. I skied 48 days this past ski season which is not bad for me considering that I did not ski after March 31st. Stowe and Sugarbush are my favorite Vermont ski areas. I am going to Vermont in Two weeks to look at the University of Vermont. That is my top choice for a college right now.



Whoah.  30.  I guess it's time to buy a condo in Florida and brush up on my shuffle board game.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 28, 2009)

bump!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy B-day GSS

Holla!


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## WJenness (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Steeze Day!

-w


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2009)

May the Steeze be with you.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh god, I share the same birthday with GSS??  God help me......


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2009)

30... wow...  old...  really old..  

grey pubes yet?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy bump day.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> 30... wow...  old...  really old..
> 
> *got* pubes yet?



Fixed that for you.


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Fixed that for you.



I hate it when people change my posts...


----------



## powhunter (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday GSS!!!

steveo


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy birthday dude.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 28, 2009)

Where is GSS?  Can't believe he hasn't chimmed in on his B-day


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 28, 2009)

bump for stoke!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> 30... wow...  old...  really old..
> 
> grey pubes yet?



my balls hang a little lower..I just sold a $5,000+ tombstone and am getting two fillings in an hour..then going out for Seafood with the parents..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 28, 2009)

HBD Steeze!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 28, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Fixed that for you.


 


dmc said:


> I hate it when people change my posts...


 


dmc said:


> I love it when people change my posts...


;-)


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2009)

iwon't said:


> ;-)



....crusty old bastard....


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> ....crusty old bastard....


Maybe.. but I am trying to change but I hold you in high esteem just the same.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> ....crusty old bastard....


on a Never Summer Premier F1-R :grin:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Bumpidy G-steeze



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> my balls hang a little lower..I just sold a $5,000+ tombstone and am getting two fillings in an hour..then going out for Seafood with the parents..


 
I know there's a joke in there somewhere!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 28, 2009)

andyzee said:


> ..Happy Birthday Doug


 Now that would have made a very nice thread title.


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2009)

iwon't said:


> on a Never Summer Premier F1-R :grin:



yeah...  Your one redeeming quality is your selection of decks...  Going to get a NS this summer as well...  Sick of all the other crap...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Happy Bumpidy G-steeze
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's a joke in there somewhere!





No joke..being 30-something is empowering, until I hear those darn kids blasting that hippity hop music..I now wear my pants a full 3 inches higher and am shopping for earhair trimmers for the last stage of puberty..living the dream!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Now that would have made a very nice thread title.



people know me as GSS here, not Doug.  I prefer calling people by their screen-name both online and in person.  Root isn't a big fan of me calling him Root and Moe Ghoul was like, just call me Mike but it was too hard to make the change..one thing about being an older guy now is that you have to be stubborn and set in your ways and not put up with any BS..right iwon't???


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> people know me as GSS here, not Doug.  I prefer calling people by their screen-name both online and in person.  Root isn't a big fan of me calling him Root and Moe Ghoul was like, just call me Mike but it was too hard to make the change..one thing about being an older guy now is that you have to be stubborn and set in your ways and not put up with any BS..right iwon't???


Your already showing your wisdom accumulated from your advanced years.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> people know me as GSS here, not Doug.  I prefer calling people by their screen-name both online and in person.  Root isn't a big fan of me calling him Root and Moe Ghoul was like, just call me Mike but it was too hard to make the change..one thing about being an older guy now is that you have to be stubborn and set in your ways and not put up with any BS..right iwon't???



dude, you're not batman...or the artist formerly known as prince who changed to simply "the artist" or maybe back to prince...in the event we ever ski together I'm not going to call you Grilled Steeze Sangwich, or Steeze...or GSS, just by your name...or maybe Steezey-D...or, more likely, slow poke.  I wouldn't want anyone calling me eastcoastpowderhound or ECPH...my name will work just fine for face to face.  Welcome to your 30's, fortunately its all downhill from here!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> my balls hang a little lower..I just sold a $5,000+ tombstone and am getting two fillings in an hour..then going out for Seafood with the parents..



I hate to break it to you, but two filet o fish with steeze for $3 hardly qualifies as 'seafood'





Happy Birthday man!


----------



## Paul (Jul 28, 2009)

One year closer to needing your own tombstone.


Happy Birthday Doug.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> dude, you're not batman...or the artist formerly known as prince who changed to simply "the artist" or maybe back to prince...in the event we ever ski together I'm not going to call you Grilled Steeze Sangwich, or Steeze...or GSS, just by your name...or maybe Steezey-D...or, more likely, slow poke.  I wouldn't want anyone calling me eastcoastpowderhound or ECPH...my name will work just fine for face to face.  Welcome to your 30's, fortunately its all downhill from here!


For the record, I don't use internet names in real life.   

Maybe I should ask Greg to change my internet name from Root to Dave  to make life easier on gss...

since he is 30 n
ow, and it's all downhill from here :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Maybe.. but I am trying to change but I hold you in high esteem just the same.





iwon't said:


> Now that would have made a very nice thread title.





Paul said:


> One year closer to needing your own tombstone.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Doug.



At least he'll get a discount.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Happ belated b-day GSS.  I hope your day was safe and steezy..


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 29, 2009)

What sorta commission you make off a 5K t-stone?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy b-lated Bday GSS

What?? No b-day rap---common don't let us down


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> What sorta commission you make off a 5K t-stone?



If I was one of our independent sales contractors I'd get 30% or $1500 but I'm salaried so it just goes towards the companies bottomline and if business is good we get a X-mas bonus which can equal 10%+ of salary..we are so close to getting a 100something thousand dollar order for an 8 crypt walk-in Mauseleum and odds are, our deposit will be in cash..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Happy b-lated Bday GSS
> 
> What?? No b-day rap---common don't let us down



I actually got a nanny cam as one of my bday gifts..I'll figure out how to use it afterwork and post up something steezy..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I actually got a nanny cam as one of my bday gifts..I'll figure out how to use it afterwork and post up something steezy..



Sweet


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 29, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Sweet


I can't wait.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I actually got a nanny cam as one of my bday gifts..I'll figure out how to use it afterwork and post up something steezy..



A hot nanny would have been a better gift.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .I just sold a $5,000+ tombstone .



If you meet the right lady, she'll expect a big rock. Happy Day


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2009)

It seems I've missed a few events in the past few days as my life has demanded some attention.....so
Happy late birthday!


----------

